# He's fast.



## manicmike (Aug 17, 2010)

And he's only 17.


----------



## Travis F (Aug 17, 2010)

Nice panning and composition! I've never tried any motorsports other than motocross which is considerably slower than this. I don't know that I could pull off panning shots like this.

I love the concentration in his eyes! Probably a good thing that he is concentrating.

Did you use a high pass filter to sharpen this? It looks like it may have been overdone just a tad or the opacity might be a little too high. Or maybe it's just due to compression for the web. Anyway, it looks good!

Thanks for sharing,
Travis


----------



## manicmike (Aug 17, 2010)

Travis F said:


> Nice panning and composition! I've never tried any motorsports other than motocross which is considerably slower than this. I don't know that I could pull off panning shots like this.
> 
> I love the concentration in his eyes! Probably a good thing that he is concentrating.
> 
> ...



Yeah, my first step in post was a high pass filter. I think I may have had the opacity 5-10% higher than it should have been. 

Thanks for the comment, I've been working pretty hard to improve.


----------



## Travis F (Aug 17, 2010)

manicmike said:


> Yeah, my first step in post was a high pass filter. I think I may have had the opacity 5-10% higher than it should have been.
> 
> Thanks for the comment, I've been working pretty hard to improve.


 
I have a hard time using the high pass filter to sharpen images. I either unerdo it or overdo it all the time it seems. It's very tricky to get right IMO.

If you have the PSD file still just drop the opacity a little. You are using Overlay as blending mode too, correct? That's what I have always read to use.

Weird how you can tell the high pass from just an oversharpened image.

Keep up the great work! BTW - I bet it would still look great as a print.

Travis


----------



## manicmike (Aug 17, 2010)

Travis F said:


> manicmike said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, my first step in post was a high pass filter. I think I may have had the opacity 5-10% higher than it should have been.
> ...



I actually use vivid light for the blending mode, between 40-60%, depends on the image. I also do a couple other things to get the effect I want.


----------



## Travis F (Aug 17, 2010)

manicmike said:


> I actually use vivid light for the blending mode, between 40-60%, depends on the image. I also do a couple other things to get the effect I want.


 
Maybe I'll have to give that a try. Everything I've read recommends using Overlay but hey, I'm up to learn new tricks! :thumbup:

Travis


----------



## gsgary (Aug 18, 2010)

Has it been cropped, too tight for me


----------



## manicmike (Aug 18, 2010)

gsgary said:


> Has it been cropped, too tight for me


 
I think I cropped a little off the right side. But if the crop is the worst thing, coming from you, I'm ok with that.


----------



## gsgary (Aug 18, 2010)

manicmike said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Has it been cropped, too tight for me
> ...



Are you going to reprocess it because i may have more to say  just letting you off this time


----------



## manicmike (Aug 18, 2010)

gsgary said:


> manicmike said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...



Nope no more Topaz for me. :lmao: Actually trying to learn how to process now.


----------



## gsgary (Aug 18, 2010)

I do as little as possible to mine  sharpening action from FM


----------



## CNCO (Aug 23, 2010)

what is this guys name? does he race ama?


----------



## manicmike (Aug 24, 2010)

His name's Brad DeLong. He races WMRRA right now, but I wouldn't be surprised to see him in AMA in the future.


----------



## Fate (Aug 24, 2010)

Great shot! Nice panning and love the fact you can see some of his face through the visor!


----------



## LaRoo (Sep 17, 2010)

That's great focus against the bokeh, mike.

Is his _knee_ touching the track??
:shock:


----------



## Destin (Sep 17, 2010)

Great photo, as a general rule though you want to give subjects in fast action photos somewhere to go, leave a little space out in front of them. Otherwise the photo has an uncomfortable feel in my opinion (i have read this in several books, too). 

That's just my opinion, and rules are meant to be broken after all.


----------

